# Roland Martin: Dayton Boat Show...



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright, I wanted to see if anyone would post about this, but it looks like I'm going to have to be the scapegoat here. I was all excited to listen to Roland Martin give a seminar about bass fishing. So I set up a time to go, 7 P.M. Saturday night. Because I was in a good mood I went to get a nice dinner with a bottle of wine. I was feeling good, looking at boats, and getting ready to see the man, the legend, the master of pattern fishing, Roland Martin. I have a front row seat and I'm listening intently in my half drunken state ready to see what he has to say.
First thing he talks about is his show and what channel its on. I'm like, well thats cool, inform everyone about the show and where to see it. Then he went on for about 15 minutes about how the channel he is on is different from the Outdoor Network or something. At this point my buddy is falling asleep and I'm getting pretty pissed off. Its been over 30 minutes now and all I'm hearing about is him on his show and how he is going to do the Redfish Tourny trail. I'm holding out that he'll speak about bass fishing and some good techniques to use this year, but nooooo....he went on to talk about how he was basically the god of pattern fishing and that he can fish any lake and be successful. Thats great and all, but give me some info about that and bass fishing Roland!!! Anyway, it was a joke of a seminar. I'll probably get some hate mail for this thread, but I'm only telling the truth. I was very disappointed, but I did get his autograph...lol...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's roland f(reak)-n' Martin...honestly, what did you expect, did he even win anything once actual fishermen began fishing? i mean he did dominate bill dance, right?


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

True that, true that...but still, I'd like to have least heard some of his favorite techniques he uses. I know he fishes Okee a lot, maybe give us some pointers on how to fish that area down there during the different seasons of the year. I almost wanted to say, throw me a freakin' bone bra...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, its cool he was in Dayton but the way he sells all his advertisers on his show, you just never know what is truth or fiction. Its a shame because no doubt, he is a good fisherman and knows how to catch some fish and has people skills, making him a rare breed in someone who has excelled in this sport. Its a shame that the fishing shows are all about the bottom dollar of getting good sponsors and pimping there products, lets face it, nobody is better at that then him. I suppose if I was at the show at that time, I would have wanted to hear him talk as well and would have been just as disapointed. I was at the show last weekend and caught most of Tom Dietzs talking about CC muskies and that was qute an informative seminar, the way they should be! (Nice job Tom since you are sometimes found here on these pages) 

Salmonid


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check your pm's guys.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well son  .....I talked to Gary Klein years ago at a sports show and he didnt have much good to say about ole Roland.
He a good fisherman but,personally,I never did care much for him or his show.

Did I say SON?????????


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

checked my pm's ....OH son!no TOS violation now i hope, just added a lilttle bit of clarity on some murky water?????


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i heard the same.. as well ..HE maybe one of greats of all time in fishing.... but he has *"the personality of a skunk "* i hear... i lolve when he hol dout a 13 inch bass right in front of the camera.... to make it appear bigger......thats called "a Roland Martin"..LOL just my 2 cents..



frank


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i heard the same.. as well ..HE maybe one of greats of all time in fishing.... but he has "the personality of a skunk


my thoughts also.i do watch now and then,but not often and usually can't watch a whole show.
he does have a great record,but he should have invested ome of his money in charm school

i much prefer watching his son.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I am surprised a little. I was planning on going and forgot when he was going to be there. I guess I'm glad I missed it. I would not have been happy with that kind of seminar.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe if you guys would have brought your "Rocket Power Fisherman" and "Helicopter Lures" then he would have lightened up!!!! 

Is that "Rocket Power Fisherman" not the biggest pile of junk looking thing out there? Even if it's designed for children it's still generic!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I remember when Andersons first opened up in Dublin, he came up and was pushing whatever his current lure company was at that time. He did talk a little about the action that the different baits would have in the water. This is back when Andersons had a fishing section that was out of this world, now they have practically nothing.  I did get his autograph like USAMARSHAL did)
Ron


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I must have been sitting right next to you in that front row and I couldn't agree more with what you wrote. My expectations were also heightened because I saw him stop by the booth of swimbaits and I heard him say, "I'll throw these in the water during my presentation and talk about how great swimbaits are for bass". Well, as you know, he didn't even go near the ladder. His whole session there was pretty lame. After watching so many of his shows over the years, it was a dissapointment.

By the way, I picked up some of those swimbaits, did you happen to see em?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on, can't a guy make a living. he could have stayed down south where its warm. said the hell with ZERO degrees dayton, oh. i would have went just to hear the great american fisherman because he'll fish anywhere... maybe he got side tracked in his thoughts

ok, so maybe im alone on this but i think he has character and i like his show. he looks like he is having fun. isnt that what fishing is about? fun? so he likes to promote his show. maybe thats where he does his teaching?? i know he does push his sponsers products alot. thats what he's getting paid to do. just my 2 cents


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

[email protected]
Here's your chance to give the guy a reality check.


----------



## overspray (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I have to say, you set a lot longer then I would have. He's one guy I cant stand. Just be greatful he did'nt try to promote his {pocket rocket shooting fishing piece of junk thing}. oops did I say that out loud


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Guy's

All this makes me happy to have just gone to two of the Crappie seminars. I thought both were pretty good and the Jones brothers was the best one of those. 

Rob


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Son! Roland Martin is a putz! Hard to argue with his fishing knowledge and his success on tour, but as a person he is a putz! I know a charter captain that fishes out of his marina in Clewiston and he confirms my opinion...and that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> I know a charter captain that fishes out of his marina in Clewiston and he confirms my opinion...and that's all I got to say about that!


I've heard that his ex-wife is now running the marina after thier divoce even thought the name is still Roland and Mary's Marina? Apparently Roland got taken to the cleaners by his Ex which might be why he is shilling his show so hard now.

My sister in law's family is from Okeechobee and they don't think much of the Martins at all.

Steve


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

misfit said:


> my thoughts also.i do watch now and then,but not often and usually can't watch a whole show.
> he does have a great record,but he should have invested ome of his money in charm school
> 
> i much prefer watching his son.



You like watching his son? (no ****?) (no pedo?)


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd rather watch Bill Dance myself. At least with Bill, there is a good chance he'll hurt himself at some point during the show


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

...but now I'm glad I didn't! I've never really liked him--no real reason, I'd just rather watch other fishing shows. Guess my instincts were correct! I'll watch Bill Dance any day--I like him because he is humble and funny, and I actually DVR'd one of his shows where they showed a 8-minute film of outtakes of his shows. I can still watch this and laugh until I hurt, I look at it when I'm down. Halfway through it I am choking with laughter, hardly able to catch my breath. I swear, Dance would FIND a way to injure his body, if he were naked in a padded room. One of the scenes was of him leaning against his boat rig, he's supposed to say something clever, then the truck slowly pulls the boat into the distance while he waves. When the boat started to move, Dance discovered the sleeve of his shirt is caught on something on the side of the boat, he can't free it, and he's running alongside the boat yelling to the truck driver--who does not hear him--and accelerates, and Dance falls down and is being dragged like he's fallen off a rodeo bull. I still can be anywhere and think of that scene, and burst into laughter...


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I met Roland Martin once when flying into the Marathon Key Airport. He was nice to me. I like Bill Dance too. I grew up on his fishing shows. But, I'm really sick of watching people fish for Largemouths. It's not like they are the most difficult species to fish. For once I'd love to see an "expert" wade a small river and pull out some fighting Smallmouth and other species. Many fisherman don't have the money, nor the desire to purchase a $30000 bass boat. Or put on a logo blinding shirt and catch hogg Largemouth in big money tournaments.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I fished w/ Scott Martin Rolands son, on an Okeechobee charter, If father is a putz, son didn't fall far from the tree.

By far, worst experience as a guide. clock watcher/ who spent more time fishing than he did guiding,
was also shorted as we left late and came back early.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

i got a charter with their marina on Okechobee that was pretty good in terms of putting us on some bass. However, the guide kept pushing using the shiners which he charged us $25/dozen for.. you can go through 4 dozen shiners pretty fast when you're guide throws away the dead ones that have been hit.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I see nothing sporting about horsing a 3 pound fish on 25 pound test. I've caught the Florida strain hawgs (pb is 14.8) and have never used higher than 10# line in freshwater fishing and normally use 6 to 8#.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

All most all the seminars you go to at the boat shows or even Bass Pro Shops are mainly advertisments for the pro's sponsors. I attended a Seminar at Sinclair College that my wife got me for my birthday. It was Bassmaster Magazines BASS Seminar series. It was in February and nice to go and talk fishing in the middle of winter. They had 7 or 8 speakers including Denny Brauer and Larry Nixon. I think it costed about $80.00 but it was well worth it. I would reccommend it to anyone who is looking to gain a little more knowledge on Bass fishing. The pros were alot more accessable too with the class only being about 100 people you got a chance to talk with the pros between breaks and get autographs if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I also went to a two day Bassmaster University session in Akron. It was great!!
Roland was a pioneer in modern Bass fishing techniques. I believe all the Pro's however are conditioned to pleasing the sponser. 

I however do find it hard to watch both Roland and Jimmy Houston on TV.


----------

